# Google TV Setup?



## Son Vegitto (Feb 5, 2021)

Did anyone see the "update" in the app store on their stream 4k? I just saw it yesterday, but did not install it, as I prefer a reduced number of ads. 

If you did see it and updated, could you confirm what it does? I assume it puts the Google TV appearance on the stream 4k.

Additionally, once you take the plunge and update, is there a way to revert back to Android TV, just in case the layout is not to one's liking?

Thanks


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

That google tv app is just a movies and tv rental app---doesn't change the platform. The other one listed in the updates is just the software to setup the tivo stream 4k.


----------



## TK978 (Jan 6, 2017)

if you are looking to change your launcher you probably want this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.tv.launcherx - Which is not available through Google Play store for android devices.
The workaround is to sideload the APK which is what I did. I used the APK found here : The Ultimate AT&T TV and FIRE TV APK Repository
Here is some instructions: How to Install Google TV Launcher on any Android TV (2021) | TechLatest This page gives you a link to the APKMirror APK of Google TV Home. I think I had trouble with that APK so that's why I used the other one.


----------

